# green theraband flats



## mrslingshotlover (Dec 19, 2012)

hey guys, i ordered some theraband green flats a while ago, but i havent used them for anything so far as they feel way too light. can anyone tell me how to make powerful hunting bandsets with this stuff? (how many layers, taper, ect.)

hope you can help.. thanks and merry chistmas!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

28mm, 15mm at the pouch - cut to 27cm length -3 layers per side. Albatross style.
Good speed and power with 12mm steel - enough for pheasants, rabbits etc.
Not that much band life.
Increase the bandlife with a less radical tapering.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

great info torsten many thanks

cheers, remco


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

im sure that you can make hunting band sets out of thera band green but why dont you save it for target shooting and buy some thera band gold.


----------



## mrslingshotlover (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you Torsten! And yes I do have some theraband gold, I just don't want to waste the green stuff. Thanks again!


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

I used green doubled on a pfs with marbles. Just not enough power. I'm using it as wrapping material for attaching bands to forks and pouches.


----------

